
Worldwide airport chaos after computer check-in systems crash - botzi2001
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/09/28/worldwide-airport-chaos-check-in-computer-systems-crash/
======
BrandoElFollito
Amadeus and Sabre systems are probably the biggest single point of failure in
the world. I cannot find any other service which, when made unavailable, will
cause workdwide chaos.

------
kutkloon7
Well, this is awfully related to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15343559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15343559)

~~~
arpa
It seems that there has been a networking issue, rather than software issue.
So blaming code(rs) here is like blaming manufacturers of TV that doesn't work
for you because you have no electricity.

~~~
Someone
I would guess the network failure has more to do with the network’s software
than with its hardware. That would make it a software problem.

~~~
arpa
That's an unknown.

------
dx034
That's the problem with the cloud. On premise installations don't tend to all
fail at the same time..

~~~
coldcode
It's not the cloud per se. It Amadeus, like its rival SABRE, is mostly
mainframe based systems (though it has been moving away from that for the past
20+ years). These systems were built in the 1960's. They are actually very
reliable but when they go down, they take all their contracted airlines with
them. There are only a handful of these companies and those two are the main
ones.

~~~
madeofpalk
What's the difference between 'cloud' and 'mainframe' systems?

~~~
vec
About 40 years, give or take.

